# Crafted from the Heart Hair Bows



## SoapPapaw (Apr 7, 2013)

My wife is set up selling her Hair Bows this week at a Rhea Lana sales event.
I thought I would share a picture of part of her booth. Yes, she did make all of them.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for sharing the pic. That's a wonderful display and I love the array of colors! I'm sure it's very eye catching from quite a distance. Please tell your wife I'm impressed and I hope they sell really well for her. :grin:


----------



## hlee (Apr 7, 2013)

Great display!


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2013)

Very impressive display!  Your wife must keep very busy


----------

